# abajo / debajo de ; de abajo / debajo



## Magmod

¿Cuál es la correcta frase entre las pares siguientes?:

La vieja tenía todo su dinero debajo de la cama.
La vieja tenía todo su dinero abajo de la cama.
¿Quiere usted algo de abajo?
¿Quiere usted algo de debajo?
Saludos


----------



## blingedout

Magmod said:


> ¿Cuál es la correcta frase entre las pares siguientes?:
> La vieja tenía todo su dinero debajo de la cama.
> La vieja tenía todo su dinero abajo de la cama. (although it is said, the Academy rejects it in careful speech as seen below)
> 
> ¿Quiere usted algo de abajo?
> ¿Quiere usted algo de debajo?
> Saludos



http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/
Search "abajo"

"Indicando estado o situación, _abajo_ puede referirse a cualquier lugar situado en el plano inferior: _Mis padres duermen abajo_ (‘en un lugar indeterminado de la planta inferior’); mientras que _debajo_ alude al lugar del plano inferior inmediatamente en contacto con el superior, o situado en la misma vertical: _Mis padres duermen debajo_ (‘en el lugar de la planta inferior situado en la misma vertical del punto desde el que se habla’). Esto explica que _debajo _lleve siempre, implícito o explícito, un complemento con _de_ que expresa el lugar de referencia: _Mis padres duermen debajo de mi habitación_.

* En el español de América, en registros coloquiales o populares, no es infrecuente que abajo vaya seguido de un complemento con de: «El puente peatonal [...] se incendió cuando el avión pasó por abajo de él» (Expreso [Perú] 1.8.87). Pero, en general, es uso rechazado por los hablantes cultos y se recomienda evitarlo en el habla esmerada; en esos casos debe emplearse debajo."*


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Se usa "bajo" también, pero sin "de".


Tu gorra está *bajo *la sofa.


----------



## aleCcowaN

¿Quiere Usted algo de debajo?

Esa pregunta es muy raro que tenga sentido. Si la pregunta es ¿quiere algo del piso inferior? no tiene sentido en absoluto. No tengo datos de que pueda usarse así en ningún país y a ningún nivel, aunque no perdí mi capacidad de sorpresa.

En algunos lugares si preguntas ¿vas debajo? corres el riego de que te den una trompada y te dejen knock-out.


----------



## stealwings

SrRdRaCinG said:


> Se usa "bajo" también, pero sin "de".
> 
> 
> Tu gorra está *bajo *la sofa.


Es debajo del sofa o bajo el sofa, sofa es masculino.
Saludos


----------



## SrRdRaCinG

Gracias


----------



## Jellby

stealwings said:


> Es debajo del sofa o bajo el sofa, sofa es masculino.



De hecho, es sof*á*.


----------



## Magmod

aleCcowaN said:


> No me explico por qué tu frase no tiene sentido.
> ¿Es esta traducción siguiente incorrecta:
> Do you want st from the lower flat?
> Saludos


----------



## Antpax

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿Quiere Usted algo de debajo?
> 
> Esa pregunta es muy raro que tenga sentido. Si la pregunta es ¿quiere algo del piso inferior? no tiene sentido en absoluto. No tengo datos de que pueda usarse así en ningún país y a ningún nivel, aunque no perdí mi capacidad de sorpresa.
> 
> En algunos lugares si preguntas ¿vas debajo? corres el riego de que te den una trompada y te dejen knock-out.


 
Hola:

Siento discrepar, en principio la frase sí tendría sentido, y de hecho aquí en España la he oído bastante (sin entrar a discutir si es correcta o no). Por ejemplo:

En una tienda hay dos estantes, arriba el pan y abajo la leche, y pedimos dos barras de pan. El dependiente podría decir "quiere también algo de debajo" (sería "el estante de debajo").

Otro: En la frase "me voy, ¿quieres algo de debajo" simplemente estas preguntando si quieres algo de la calle (o del piso de abajo).

Reconozco que los ejemplos nunca han sido lo mio, pero espero haberlo explicado más o menos.

Ant.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Creo que las cosas se van tornando graves a mi entender. 



> *abajo*. *1.* Adverbio de lugar que, con verbos de movimiento explícito o implícito, significa ‘hacia lugar o parte inferior’: _«Camina arriba y abajo manteniendo el mismo ritmo»_ (Belbel_ Elsa_ [Esp. 1991]);_ «No mires abajo»_ (Delibes _Madera_ [Esp. 1987]). Suele ir precedido de las preposiciones _de, desde,_ _hacia,_ _para _o _por,_ nunca de la preposición _a,_ ya incluida en la forma de este adverbio:_ Le miró de arriba abajo_ (y no  _de arriba a abajo_). Puede indicar también estado o situación, con el significado de ‘en lugar o parte inferior’: _«Te espero abajo»_ (Santiago _Sueño_ [P. Rico 1996]); _«Las doncellas estaban abajo, en la cocina»_ (Caso _Peso_ [Esp. 1994]).
> *2.* *Indicando estado o situación, abajo puede referirse a cualquier lugar situado en el plano inferior*: _Mis padres duermen abajo_ (‘en un lugar indeterminado de la planta inferior’); *mientras que debajo alude al lugar del plano inferior inmediatamente en contacto con el superior, o situado en la misma vertical*: _Mis padres duermen debajo_ (‘en el lugar de la planta inferior situado en la misma vertical del punto desde el que se habla’). *Esto explica que debajo lleve siempre, implícito o explícito, un complemento con de que expresa el lugar de referencia*: _Mis padres duermen debajo de mi habitación_.
> *3.* En el español de América, en registros coloquiales o populares, no es infrecuente que _abajo_ vaya seguido de un complemento con _de:  __«El puente peatonal_ [...] _se incendió cuando el avión pasó por abajo de él»_ (_Expreso_ [Perú] 1.8.87). Pero, en general, es uso rechazado por los hablantes cultos y se recomienda evitarlo en el habla esmerada; en esos casos debe emplearse _debajo_.
> *4.* Por su condición de adverbio, no se considera correcto su empleo con posesivos:  _abajo mío,  __abajo suyo,_ etc. (debe decirse _debajo de mí, debajo de él,_ etc.).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005_
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Entonces ahora pregunto yo, quienes dicen "¿quieres algo de debajo (del piso de abajo, de la calle)?" ¿entienden la pregunta "¿quieres algo de abajo?" o no les conforma sentido? Para mí la respuesta es más que fundamental. (Y suerte que no perdí mi capacidad de sorpresa)



Antpax said:


> Hola:
> 
> Siento discrepar, en principio la frase sí tendría sentido, y de hecho aquí en España la he oído bastante (sin entrar a discutir si es correcta o no). Por ejemplo:
> 
> En una tienda hay dos estantes, arriba el pan y abajo la leche, y pedimos dos barras de pan. El dependiente podría decir "quiere también algo de debajo" (sería "el estante de debajo").
> 
> Otro: En la frase "me voy, ¿quieres algo de debajo" simplemente estas preguntando si quieres algo de la calle (o del piso de abajo).
> 
> Reconozco que los ejemplos nunca han sido lo mio, pero espero haberlo explicado más o menos.
> 
> Ant.


Con respecto a lo siguiente


Magmod said:


> No me explico por qué tu frase no tiene sentido.
> ¿Es esta traducción siguiente incorrecta:
> Do you want st from the lower flat?
> Saludos


No sé Magmod si te das cuenta que te respondía a ti. 

Aquí muchos dicen que hay frases que le "chirrian/chirrían". La frase "¿quiere algo de debajo?" refiriéndose al piso inferior o la calle, para mí ni siquiera forma sentido, y cuando entiendo a un brasileño con mucha más facilidad que a un madrileño, de verdad que me preocupo.

La clave aquí no es si las cosas están bien dichas sino simplemente si las cosas se entienden. Si dices "¿quiere algo de debajo?" en América, lo más probable es que te pregunten "¿de debajo de qué?"

"¿Quiere algo del piso inferior?" es correcta y precisa, "¿Quiere algo del piso de abajo?" es correcta y coloquial, como lo es "¿quiere algo de abajo?" si hay razón para sobreentender el contexto.

Que se pueda dar como respuesta la misma frase con abajo y con debajo como si fueran indistintas, es automáticamente decir que en la práctica son sinónimos y que simplemente los hispanohablantes no nos importa mucho diferenciar posición y movimiento ni tampoco distancia, y que "up/over/on" son lo mismo, al igual que "down/under" y viva la Pepa.


----------



## Ivy29

aleCcowaN said:


> Creo que las cosas se van tornando graves a mi entender.
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces ahora pregunto yo, quienes dicen "¿quieres algo de debajo (del piso de abajo, de la calle)?" ¿entienden la pregunta "¿quieres algo de abajo?" o no les conforma sentido? Para mí la respuesta es más que fundamental. (Y suerte que no perdí mi capacidad de sorpresa)
> 
> 
> Con respecto a lo siguiente
> No sé Magmod si te das cuenta que te respondía a ti.
> 
> Aquí muchos dicen que hay frases que le "chirrian/chirrían". La frase "¿quiere algo de debajo?" refiriéndose al piso inferior o la calle, para mí ni siquiera forma sentido, y cuando entiendo a un brasileño con mucha más facilidad que a un madrileño, de verdad que me preocupo.
> 
> La clave aquí no es si las cosas están bien dichas sino simplemente si las cosas se entienden. Si dices "¿quiere algo de debajo?" en América, lo más probable es que te pregunten "¿de debajo de qué?"
> 
> "¿Quiere algo del piso inferior?" es correcta y precisa, "¿Quiere algo del piso de abajo?" es correcta y coloquial, como lo es "¿quiere algo de abajo?" si hay razón para sobreentender el contexto.
> 
> Que se pueda dar como respuesta la misma frase con abajo y con debajo como si fueran indistintas, es automáticamente decir que en la práctica son sinónimos y que simplemente los hispanohablantes no nos importa mucho diferenciar posición y movimiento ni tampoco distancia, y que "up/over/on" son lo mismo, al igual que "down/under" y viva la Pepa.


 
En Colombia decimos : mis padres viven debajo del apartamento (piso).
mi novia vive arriba/encima ( CUIDADO) de mi apartamento LOL!
los vecinos viven abajo, dos pisos ( niveles) más abajo.

Los zapatos están debajo de la cama
DE pronto estoy debajo de la cama y mi señora encima de la cama.
Cheers
Ivy29


----------



## Antpax

aleCcowaN said:


> Creo que las cosas se van tornando graves a mi entender.
> 
> 
> 
> Entonces ahora pregunto yo, quienes dicen "¿quieres algo de debajo (del piso de abajo, de la calle)?" ¿entienden la pregunta "¿quieres algo de abajo?" o no les conforma sentido? Para mí la respuesta es más que fundamental. (Y suerte que no perdí mi capacidad de sorpresa)
> 
> 
> Con respecto a lo siguiente
> No sé Magmod si te das cuenta que te respondía a ti.
> 
> Aquí muchos dicen que hay frases que le "chirrian/chirrían". La frase "¿quiere algo de debajo?" refiriéndose al piso inferior o la calle, para mí ni siquiera forma sentido, y cuando entiendo a un brasileño con mucha más facilidad que a un madrileño, de verdad que me preocupo.
> 
> La clave aquí no es si las cosas están bien dichas sino simplemente si las cosas se entienden. Si dices "¿quiere algo de debajo?" en América, lo más probable es que te pregunten "¿de debajo de qué?"
> 
> "¿Quiere algo del piso inferior?" es correcta y precisa, "¿Quiere algo del piso de abajo?" es correcta y coloquial, como lo es "¿quiere algo de abajo?" si hay razón para sobreentender el contexto.
> 
> Que se pueda dar como respuesta la misma frase con abajo y con debajo como si fueran indistintas, es automáticamente decir que en la práctica son sinónimos y que simplemente los hispanohablantes no nos importa mucho diferenciar posición y movimiento ni tampoco distancia, y que "up/over/on" son lo mismo, al igual que "down/under" y viva la Pepa.


 
Hola Alec:

Creo que tampoco hay que alarmarse tanto, aunque supongo que tu alarma es por mi culpa.

Simplemente quería comentar que la pregunta "¿quiere algo de debajo?", sería entendible por parte la mayoría de la población española, *pero no quería dar a entender que su uso fuera generalizado*, y que los hispanohablante usemos "abajo" y "debajo" como sinómimos por norma general.

Vamos, que una frase sea entendible no quiere decir que sea correcta, ni que sea utilizada por todo el mundo. Por ejemplo, yo entiendo todos los "laísmos" que se cometen a mi alrededor (vivo en Madrid), pero eso no implica que los admita ni que los practique.

Ant.


----------



## aleCcowaN

Antpax said:


> Hola Alec:
> 
> Creo que tampoco hay que alarmarse tanto, aunque supongo que tu alarma es por mi culpa.
> 
> Simplemente quería comentar que la pregunta "¿quiere algo de debajo?", sería entendible por parte la mayoría de la población española, *pero no quería dar a entender que su uso fuera generalizado*, y que los hispanohablante usemos "abajo" y "debajo" como sinómimos por norma general.
> 
> Vamos, que una frase sea entendible no quiere decir que sea correcta, ni que sea utilizada por todo el mundo. Por ejemplo, yo entiendo todos los "laísmos" que se cometen a mi alrededor (vivo en Madrid), pero eso no implica que los admita ni que los practique.
> 
> Ant.


¡Ah! Me quedo más tranquilo.

La razón de mi alboroto es que no podemos dejar pasar formas que no se tienen por habla cuidada en una región y que simultáneamente no son de uso generalizado en el mundo hispano, cuando se le está contestando a un estudiante de nivel intermedio. Por lo menos, no hacerlo conscientemente, en cosas tan fundamentales y poco subjetivas como son los adverbios de dirección y movimiento.

Es una lucha constante. Yo cuando le contesto a este tipo de forero aplico dos criterios. Si nos preguntan qué es lo que está bien -usen la palabra "correcto" o digan "qué es lo que se usa"- le contesto lo que es común a todo el mundo hispano, a mi leal saber y entender. Si hay diferencias que yo conozco le digo "en la Argentina decimos..." y "creo que en..... se dice....". El otro criterio es cuando ponen sus ejemplos; en tal caso me limito a marcar como correctas las que son inteligibles -para no desalentarlos ni complicarles la cosa- y si creo que hay que comentar algo les pongo "puede ser, pero suena mejor si dices...". Este doble criterio es común a cualquiera que sea docente. Veo que aquí la mayoría no lo es, y algunos lo son porque descubrieron que pueden ganarse la vida enseñando su propio idioma. Pero cualquiera tuvo docentes que le enseñaron y sabe que no aprendió nada de los que dejaron pasar cualquier cosa y que sufrió y resintió a los que no le dejaron pasar nada.

¿Por qué no aplicar este sano criterio a quienes nos preguntan? Perdón, pero tengo "codo de tenista"


----------



## blingedout

Gracias por los comentarios.  Admito que nunca he dicho (ni escuchado, me parece) "quieres algo de debajo" y ya sé que no lo debería usar en lo futuro.


----------



## ordequin

Antpax said:


> Siento discrepar, en principio la frase sí tendría sentido, y de hecho aquí en España la he oído bastante (sin entrar a discutir si es correcta o no). Por ejemplo:
> En una tienda hay dos estantes, arriba el pan y abajo la leche, y pedimos dos barras de pan. El dependiente podría decir "quiere también algo de debajo" (sería "el estante de debajo").
> 
> Otro: En la frase "me voy, ¿quieres algo de debajo" simplemente estas preguntando si quieres algo de la calle (o del piso de abajo).
> Reconozco que los ejemplos nunca han sido lo mio, pero espero haberlo explicado más o menos.
> Ant.


Hola a todos:
Antpax, creo que ibas por muy buen camino, y te has rendido antes de tiempo.

Evidentemente, *¿quieres algo de debajo? *para preguntar si se desea algo de la calle, está mal empleado; es decir, es incorrecto.

Sin embargo, con tu primer ejemplo, pienso estás en lo cierto.
Tengo el convencimiento de que la frase *¿quieres algo de debajo? *, utilizada en el contexto que propones, (la tienda), no sólo es que tenga sentido y sea frecuentemente utilizada, sino que *sí* es correcta.

En esta oración, lo que ocurre es *que se produce una omisión* de aquello a lo que va referido *ese* *debajo*.

Esta omisión, puede darse en dos circuntancias:
- En una situación de la vida cotidiana, en la que nuestro interlocutor, entiende perfectamente cuál es el punto de referencia que tomamos respecto de *ese debajo.*
*- *En el lenguaje escrito. Por ejemplo: en un relato, o en una novela, cuando precede una descripción de la escena, anterior a que un personaje emplace esta pregunta a otro, que no deja dudas al lector sobre a qué cosa va referida *ese* *debajo.*

Para ilustrar lo anterior, desarrolllaré más el ejemplo que propusiste, y añadiré otro par.


----------



## Learning

> ¿Cuál es la correcta frase entre las pares siguientes?:



Magmod, como pides que te corrijamos en tu firma "Te agradecería si tuvieras la bondad de corregir mi mensaje cada vez que veas un error", permite decirte que es muuuuuucho más normal decir:

"¿Cuál es la *frase correcta*...?

Y que PARES es masculino, luego la frase sería:

¿Cuál es la frase correcta entre LOS pares siguientes?


----------



## Antpax

Gracias Ordequín por aclarar mi desaguisado, ya comenté que mis ejemplos no suelen ser muy buenos, y al parecer lo lié bastante, pero ahora creo que le quedará más o menos claro.

Ant.


----------



## ordequin

Amigos:
Estoy teniendo problemas, cuyo origen desconozco, que me impiden enviar mis post.
Llevo desde ayer intentando introducir mi aportación a este hilo. Redacté un escrito muy extenso, que por alguna razón desapareció de la pantalla, y no pudo ser enviado.
Por ello, esta mañana he decidido desglosarlo en tres partes, para que si el "extraño fenómeno" volvía a suceder, no tuviera que redactar de nuevo el texto entero, y volverme a "pegar semejante pechada"
Quería poner dos ejemplos más, e incluir unas matizaciones a modo de conclusión.
Ni siquiera sé si este mensaje llegará. Así que ésto es una prueba, porque no quiero estar trabajando para nada.


----------



## ordequin

Learning said:


> ......... luego la frase sería:
> 
> ¿Cuál es la frase correcta entre LOS pares siguientes?


Buena observación Learning.


----------



## ordequin

Este mensaje es la continuación de mi post nº 15. Aquí va el primer ejemplo:
-Ésta es una de esas tiendas con las estanterías abarrotadas de productos. Para amortizar el espacio, se aprovechan todos los rincones y huecos. Las baldas están tan repletas, que el dependiente tiene dispuestas sobre el suelo unas cajas llenas de botellas, justo bajo el estante más próximo al suelo. Siendo el margen de espacio entre esta balda y el suelo, tan pequeño, resulta muy difícil acceder a las botellas allí situadas. Un hombre, agachado y con gran dificultad intenta alcanzar una de las botellas. El emplado observa como el hombre intenta coger algo que se encuentra bajo el estante inferior, pero desde su posición no puede ver qué es exactamente lo que el hombre busca. Entonces, le dice:
-Perdone señor; ¿Le puedo ayudar? ¿Quiere algo de debajo?

El dependiente ha omitido "de debajo de la última balda", o "de debajo de la estantería inferior". La situación es tan clara que este dato se sobreentiende. El interlocutor ha omitido una referencia innecesaria por obvia. El lenguaje así, se agiliza y optimiza.

¿Es incorrecto este uso? *Ésto nos lleva a otro planteamiento:*
*¿Es incorrecto en esta frase realizar una omisión?*
Yo afirmo que NO. Y si mi ordenador no vuelve a rebelarse contra mí, expondré otras dos situaciones, que servirán de ejemplo.


----------



## ordequin

Situación número dos:

Mudanza a una nueva oficina. Cajas repartidas por el suelo. Sobre una silla, aún sin desembalar, un teléfono. Contra la pared, en una esquina, se apoya una torre de más de treinta carpetas y archivadores.
La secretaria entra en la habitación, y descubre a su jefe, quién afanosamente trata de extraer un papel, de uno de los archivadores más próximos al suelo. La operación es complicada, ya que el peso de la pila de carpetas que están encima, hace que resulte difícil sacar el dichoso folio; y por otro lado, si el hombre aplica más fuerza, corre el riesgo de derribar la torre, con el resultado de un montón de papeles diseminados por la estancia.
Ella, muy solícita, le dice: -Pero, jefe...justo necesita un documento de los de debajo... ¡Qué contrariedad!...También es mala suerte... Espere, ya le ayudo.

La mujer ha omitido "de los de debajo de la pila de carpetas y archivadores", o "de los de debajo de la montaña de carpetas y archivadores", o "de los de debajo de los archivadores y carpetas, que están inmediatamente encima y en la misma vertical"

*¿De verdad esta omisión tiene como consecuencia una frase incorrecta???*


----------



## ordequin

Situación número tres:

La adorable pareja de ancianitos celebraba esa noche el décimo aniversario de sus bodas de oro. Él había guardado bajo el colchón, un envoltorio que contenía un anillo, que pensaba regalar después de la cena a su adorada esposa, pensando que en ese lugar ella no lo encontraría, no estropeándose por lo tanto, la sorpresa que esperaba darle.
Sigilosamente entró en el dormitorio, pero cuando sus torpes manos intentaron sacar el pequeño paquete, éste quedó enganchado entre los muelles del somier. El hombre, trabajosamente, se afanaba en conseguirlo liberar. 
La mujer oyó ruido, y se dirigió al cuarto. Allí encontro a su esposo, que parecía debatirse con algo situado bajo el colchón.
Sorprendida por la curiosa situación, preguntó: -Alfredo, cariño, ¿buscas algo de debajo?

La ancianita omitió "buscas algo de debajo del colchón".
Yo creo que hizo muy bien, pues dada su avanzada edad, una economía, aunque proveniente de la energía no gastada en pronunciar más palabras de las necesarias, puede resultar muy beneficiosa.

Y la pregunta es: Esta ancianita que actuó bien, *¿construyó bien su frase?*
Y también, al escritor de la novela "Plácida senectud", *¿le habría pasado por alto la frase de la ancianita, su corrector?*


----------



## ordequin

Por último me gustaría hacer una matización sobre los datos que nos ofrecen los fragmentos, copiados de los diccionarios en los posts precedentes.

Existe la misma distancia semántica *y sensorial*, entre los términos de la siguiente lista de una contraposición de adverbios:

Abajo-Debajo
Adentro- Dentro
Afuera- Fuera

*Abajo,* no solamente indica estado o situación, respecto de un punto de referencia ubicado en un lugar indeterminado del plano inferior.
El uso de *abajo* implica, generalmente,de manera directa, o indirecta, un movimiento, desplazamiento, o acción. El punto de referencia de *ese abajo*, permanece estático, y *ese abajo* apunta hacia un hecho dinámico.
-Ve abajo, y tráeme, la colcha que está en el armario de tu hermana.
-Bueno, ¡está bien! Ya bajaré abajo a por tabaco...
-"Abajo se está organizando un buen jaleo"- Le dijo Felipín a su tía, mientras observaba el altercado desde el balcón de su casa.

*Debajo*, no solamente nos remite a un enclave de un plano inferior, situado en la vertical del punto de referencia.
El uso de *debajo*, habitualmente, indica cercanía, y también estaticidad, no sólo respecto del punto de referencia, sino también respecto del punto referido.
-La caja de juguetes se encontraba debajo la cama.
-El avaro guardaba sus ahorros debajo de una loseta de la cocina.
-Debajo de mi casa están poniendo un bar.

Quedo a la espera,bien sea de confirmación de que estoy en lo cierto, o sea, de corrección de planteamientos erróneos, por parte de alguno de nuestros conspicuos expertos. 
Un saludo para todos.


----------



## ordequin

aleCcowaN said:


> ¿Quiere Usted algo de debajo?
> 
> Esa pregunta es muy raro que tenga sentido. Si la pregunta es ¿quiere algo del piso inferior? no tiene sentido en absoluto.*(!!!!!)* No tengo datos de que pueda usarse así en ningún país y a ningún nivel(*!!!!*), aunque no perdí mi capacidad de sorpresa.


Eso está muy bien. Yo tengo una teoría, y es que la inteligencia no es que sea directamente proporcional a la capacidad de sorpresa; representa respecto de ésta una *progresión geométrica*.


aleCcowaN said:


> En algunos lugares si preguntas ¿vas debajo? corres el riego de que te den una trompada y te dejen knock-out.


Sería fantástico correr el riesgo de que nos dieras tu explicación sobre esta coyuntura.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ordequin said:


> Eso está muy bien. Yo tengo una teoría, y es que la inteligencia no es que sea directamente proporcional a la capacidad de sorpresa; representa respecto de ésta una *progresión geométrica*.


Aquí las sorpresas me resultan exponenciales.





ordequin said:


> Sería fantástico correr el riesgo de que nos dieras tu explicación sobre esta coyuntura.


¿Necesitas que te haga un dibujito explicativo?


----------



## ordequin

..."en algunos lugares si preguntas vas debajo...corres el riesgo de que te den una trompada..."
Entiendo lo de trompada, pero palabrita del niño Jesús, y lo que es más, mi palabra de honor, que no tengo ni la más remota idea de qué significa "vas debajo" en esa situación.
Debe ser que soy muy tierna e inocente...
Aquí tienes una magnífica ocasión de animar otro cotarro, pive!


----------



## Antpax

ordequin said:


> ..."en algunos lugares si preguntas vas debajo...corres el riesgo de que te den una trompada..."
> Entiendo lo de trompada, pero palabrita del niño Jesús, y lo que es más, mi palabra de honor, que no tengo ni la más remota idea de qué significa "vas debajo" en esa situación.
> Debe ser que soy muy tierna e inocente...
> Aquí tienes una magnífica ocasión de animar otro cotarro, pive!


 
Sería conveniente que Alec lo confirmase, pero creo que lo de "¿vas debajo?" puede ser entendido como "¿te pones debajo?", dentro de un contexto sexual, y si se lo dices a un tío puede que lo malinterprete ya sabes como.

Si no es ésto Alec, entonces soy yo el que te pide que pongas un dibujo o croquis.

Ant.


----------



## aleCcowaN

ordequin said:


> ..."en algunos lugares si preguntas vas debajo...corres el riesgo de que te den una trompada..."
> Entiendo lo de trompada, pero palabrita del niño Jesús, y lo que es más, mi palabra de honor, que no tengo ni la más remota idea de qué significa "vas debajo" en esa situación.
> Debe ser que soy muy tierna e inocente...
> Aquí tienes una magnífica ocasión de animar otro cotarro, pive!


El Kamasutra ya lo ha explicado con pelos y señales. La trompada dependerá entonces del contexto, especialmente cuando implique a un hombre haciendo valoración de otro hombre. Por eso se usa muy poco por aquí  

Lo de "pive" -si es que es en argentino- se dice pibe. Pronunciado como uve junto al diminutivo es una forma despectiva (¡mirá, pivito!). Pibe proviene de pebete, más probablemente por el pan llamado así, que es tierno y sin corteza, y sospechadamente del buen olor corporal de los impúberes.


----------



## ordequin

aleCcowaN said:


> El Kamasutra ya lo ha explicado con pelos y señales. La trompada dependerá entonces del contexto, especialmente cuando implique a un hombre haciendo valoración de otro hombre. Por eso se usa muy poco por aquí


Gracias, estimado compañero, por emplear perífrasis que no dañen mi virginal consciencia, exponiéndome a explícitos contenidos de los que, no sin esfuerzo, me consigo preservar.  Gracias, porque tu "bíblica" explicación, me ha permitido entender el concepto, sin que por ello sea dañada mi inocente concepción, ni mis atesorados valores de doncella.


> ... es una forma despectiva (¡mirá, pivito!). Pibe proviene de pebete, más probablemente por el pan llamado así, que es tierno y sin corteza, y sospechadamente del buen olor corporal de los impúberes.


¡Líbreme el Señor! No pretendía ofenderos. Disculpad mi osada ignorancia...
Me refería tan sólo......a lo descrito en la anterior frase subrayada!
¡Caramba! ¿No hay smilies con diablillos rojos, de esos?


----------



## ordequin

Gracias también a tí Antpax, por tu explicación. Oye, chatín y coterráneo:
Me has echo sudar tinta hoy, con lo de las explicaciones...y todo por defender un concepto que dejaste huérfano...como mal padre! 
El próximo día te toca a tí sudar la camiseta, compatriota!
Voy a tener que dejar esta costumbre de beber sidra mientras estoy en el foro. Me pongo muy alocada...se me olvidan hasta las normas!


----------



## Antpax

ordequin said:


> Gracias también a tí Antpax, por tu explicación. Oye, chatín y coterráneo:
> Me has echo sudar tinta hoy, con lo de las explicaciones...y todo por defender un concepto que dejaste huérfano...como mal padre!
> El próximo día te toca a tí sudar la camiseta, compatriota!
> Voy a tener que dejar esta costumbre de beber sidra mientras estoy en el foro. Me pongo muy alocada...se me olvidan hasta las normas!


 
Lo siento mucho, corazón, la próxima vez que vaya para el norte te invito a unos txiquitos. En cualquier caso, lo has explicado mucho mejor de lo que yo lo podría haber hecho, y te lo agradecemos todos los forer@s.

Ant.


----------



## replicante7

¡Hola a todos!
En otro hilo, lazarus puso algunos ejemplos de usos de "debajo de". Están en http:///forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=206951

Aclararon mis dudas.


----------



## Magmod

Learning said:


> Magmod,permite decirte que es muuuuuucho más normal decir:
> 
> "¿Cuál es la *frase correcta*...?
> 
> Y que PARES es masculino, luego la frase sería:
> 
> ¿Cuál es la frase correcta entre LOS pares siguientes?


¡Hola Learning!
  Muchas gracias por tus correcciones. Eso para mí, si te digo la verdad es tan importante como mi pregunta inicial. 

  ¿Cómo se dice keep up the good work? 
Saludos


----------



## Magmod

Antpax said:


> En cualquier caso, lo has explicado mucho mejor de lo que yo lo podría haber hecho, y te lo agradecemos todos los forer@s
> 
> Ant.


Estoy de acuerdo.
Un saludo cordial para todos


----------



## Ivy29

ordequin said:


> Por último me gustaría hacer una matización sobre los datos que nos ofrecen los fragmentos, copiados de los diccionarios en los posts precedentes.
> 
> Existe la misma distancia semántica *y sensorial*, entre los términos de la siguiente lista de una contraposición de adverbios:
> 
> Abajo-Debajo
> Adentro- Dentro
> Afuera- Fuera
> 
> *Abajo,* no solamente indica estado o situación, respecto de un punto de referencia ubicado en un lugar indeterminado del plano inferior.
> El uso de *abajo* implica, generalmente,de manera directa, o indirecta, un movimiento, desplazamiento, o acción. El punto de referencia de *ese abajo*, permanece estático, y *ese abajo* apunta hacia un hecho dinámico.
> -Ve abajo, y tráeme, la colcha que está en el armario de tu hermana.
> -Bueno, ¡está bien! Ya bajaré abajo a por tabaco...
> -"Abajo se está organizando un buen jaleo"- Le dijo Felipín a su tía, mientras observaba el altercado desde el balcón de su casa.
> 
> *Debajo*, no solamente nos remite a un enclave de un plano inferior, situado en la vertical del punto de referencia.
> El uso de *debajo*, habitualmente, indica cercanía, y también estaticidad, no sólo respecto del punto de referencia, sino también respecto del punto referido.
> -La caja de juguetes se encontraba debajo la cama.
> -El avaro guardaba sus ahorros debajo de una loseta de la cocina.
> -Debajo de mi casa están poniendo un bar.
> 
> Quedo a la espera,bien sea de confirmación de que estoy en lo cierto, o sea, de corrección de planteamientos erróneos, por parte de alguno de nuestros conspicuos expertos.
> Un saludo para todos.


 
Generalmente las locuciones preposicionales
o prepositivas o adverbiales de lugar : debajo de, abajo, indican el lugar en un plano inferior, pero el *movimiento* lo da el verbo, no las locuciones adverbiales o prepositivas.

Ivy29


----------

